# OWL's CREEK - Tues./Wed. ??



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The Grey's are bound to show anytime. I'm gearing-up tonight and will be ready for tomorrow or Wed. after-work run. Weather looks good for both days (at least right now it does  )Who's in ??


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Wish I could join you but I'm busy every evening til friday. There are two going out to CBBT on tuesday posted on the other board.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rudee holds the threat of Flatties and Trout which is what this meat fisherman is looking for. The CBBT is flush with Striper, which are in season , however I'm not real confident about catching a keeper there. So it's off to O.C. for me, see whoever there around 5.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The fish were there, finally. This was the 3rd trip in the Yak into Rudee and I finally got the Rudee-Skunk off of it. Bait was everywhere for a change and water temps were up to 57-58*F.

Didn't find the Greys that I was looking for but the Bluefish, up to 20-22", were thick. Usually when the Blues show this time of year the Greys aren't far behind. I did manage to find a couple Specks however, one 18" and a nice fat 21" fish that were both kept for the hot oil bath. I also kept a couple Blues that will turn into brined strips for future Flounder baits.

Also saw a couple more Specks caught and heard of a nice size Grey that was caught the day before. Nice afternoon on the water, I'm glad I went. With the predicted weather it looks like it may be a while before the next trip. I'd like to say after the trip last night I'm satisfied for a while but I think everyone will agree that it only makes me want to go even more.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Pretty work jay b and thanks for the report!!! I'm 50/50 on whether we'll do the Lynnhaven or Rudee thing yet, but it'll probably come down to the wind and where my fishing buddy wants to try  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------

